# Husky Pro, Convertiable spray gun; Review



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

Well my gravity feed HVLP gave up the ghost, something internal finally gave up, it is boiling air out the reservoir, and it is splattering rather than atomizing. I have been looking at remote pressure pot hvlp sprayers, but I have not been ready to spend the 400+ for a good one. I went down to home depot, it is closer than Lowes, were I got my old hvlp, to see what I could pick up cheap just to finish the cabinets I am halfway through spraying. I was looking at the gravity feed, but I have been frustrated by that because it is so dam slow. Just not enough material. They have a new gun, I have never seen before they did not even have one on display yet, it is a conventional gun, which can be used in siphon feed, or pressure feed. It was dirt cheap at $69, brought it home and I love it; it will dump as much material as you want, or it can be turned way down. It also comes with everything to convert it to use a remote pot setup, I think I will go down to HF tomorrow and pick up a 1 gallon remote pot. For the money I love this thing, if you need a cheap gun that is capable of spraying at least lacquer well, try it out.

One side note, this in not a hvlp gun, so it makes one hell of a mess and it is not really suited for small projects due to the clean-up time.


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

Never mind, Lacquer thinner dissolved all the internal seals, so it is going back, Worked great once, will not work again. It just puked out the seals when I put air to it.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Your gravity feed gun probably just needs a rebuild kit. Replace all the o-rings and clean everything really well. You are not getting enough material because you have the wrong size fluid nozzle. If you are spraying heavier material you will need a 1.8 or even 2.0 or 2.5 nozzle. You will get plenty of material then.


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

I took the gravity feed 100% apart last night; there was dust/gunk, in the valves that control spray pattern/air control. It is working better now. And I do need much bigger tips. Do you have a gun you use and recommend? Mine only has a 1.5 tip. I just have the 100$ husky gun. I definitely need something better.


----------



## kreuzie (Jan 10, 2008)

If my math is correct, you've spent $169 on two guns, neither of which work. Any chance you can save up to buy one good gun?

Call Spray Gun World and tell them what you intend to do, your budget, etc. They know their stuff and will fix you up.

kreuzie


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Devilbiss makes a decent gun for a reasonable price $218 for their finishline series. The set comes with 4 different fluid nozzles and the cup. I would get the Devilbis DeKups system also. (Save your money and buy a Sata if you never want to buy another gun again)

http://www.spraygunworld.com/Information2/FinishlineIIIKIT.htm


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

kreuzie said:


> If my math is correct, you've spent $169 on two guns, neither of which work. Any chance you can save up to buy one good gun?
> 
> Call Spray Gun World and tell them what you intend to do, your budget, etc. They know their stuff and will fix you up.
> 
> kreuzie


Not quite, spent 100$ on one gun, used for 9 months approximately 2 jobs a week, Probably ran 30gal of lacquer through it, it is getting tired, cleaned well but I need something better it was the first gun I bought and did not know what to get. It was a good gun to learn with. I have made my money back on that gun many times over.

Second gun I played 65$ I had a set of cabinets wet with sealer on it when gun 1 stopped working. The kitchen needed to be installed in 2 days so I did not have time to order something. The gun was advertised as made to spray lacquer; I thought it would be an ok backup gun. Lacquer dissolved all the o rings, so it went back to home depot. Final cost $0

I need a much better gun, but the only shops around here wanted $350 for that devilbis setup, $200 seems like a great price for that gun and I will probably be ordering it.

Do you know of a good pressure pot system? It is hard to spray inside cabinets with a gravity feed.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

HD has a pressure cup gun. I thought this was the one you were talking about. I got mine for about $54 and I use it to shoot MLC clawlock primer which is a lacquer based product. They last me about 1 year before I have problems with them, most of them my fault, lack of cleaning. It is made by Husky. I call it my mud gun, it will shoot just about anything.


----------



## kreuzie (Jan 10, 2008)

I normally avoid buying their tools, but Harbor Freight has a pressure pot for $80. It might be worth a shot...not much to go bad, maybe a new regulator, and make sure you have a source for the big gasket on top. Take a look at it if there's a store near you. Check to make sure the cover clamps work before you leave the store. You'll need to buy air/fluid hose, too, and use the same quick disconnects on the pot and all your hoses and tools. Be sure to scrupulously clean the fluid hose after each use.

Recently, I found 25 foot rolls of 3/8" made-in-the-good-old-USA Goodyear air hose at HF for $12!

kreuzie


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

I have tried that HF hvlp pressure system; it blew fluid out of every connection. I was smart enough to fill it with water on the test run. It went back. I need to stop being cheap and spend some money. My biggest worry is my compressor will not be adequate for a bigger setup, I have a 3 horse, 36G 2 stage. It is really old though I don't know the cfm, my Grandpa lives in it though, and yes I am serious the thing is haunted.


----------



## kreuzie (Jan 10, 2008)

Are you referring to the HVLP gun or the pressure pot that was bad? Try Craig's List for a pressure pot.

If your compressor is two stage, you should have plenty of air. How big is the tank? Pressure when it kicks out would be about 175 psi.

kreuzie


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Both Binks and Devilbiss make 2 quart pressure pots that work great for smaller home type jobs. The next step up would be the 2.8 gal Binks pressure pot (Preferably with an agitator but that is $$$$) You can probably find used Binks pressure pots right now with so many shops shutting down. Get one with 2 regulators (Fluid and Air pressure)


----------

